# Just getting started



## Edward Greene (Feb 23, 2013)

I got my first stand last year and fell in love with them. I hope i can learn a lot with ya'lls help. I no what your thinking but ( ya'll ) is a word in the south.


----------



## stonecaty (Jan 5, 2013)

It is in pa to


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ya'll = youins,,,,,,,


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Edward! They's heard it , but bless their little hearts, they cain't conjugate y'all. e.g. y'all, y'alls, yous'alls


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

>I no what your thinking but ( ya'll ) is a word ...

I _know _what yer sayin! :lookout:


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! Know any tractor salesmen in Lenoir? I bought my Massey Ferguson from there. Never been there cause it was delivered to me me here in Upstate SC. Great guys!


----------



## Edward Greene (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah, they are some good ol boys. I don't no them personaly but my dad trades with them quite a bit. If they an't got they will help you find it.


----------

